# Inc 2 HTC Bootloop- need help



## jrmann91 (Nov 16, 2012)

***RELOCKED***
***Security Warning***
Vivo_W XB Ship S-ON RL
HBOOT-0.98.0000
RADIO-1.09.01.0312
eMMC-boot

i tried to root my phone and flash an ICS rom, as you can probably guess i failed. I did this correctly once on my HTC Inspire, but i guess i was lucky. ive spent hours trying to fix it and finally just created an account so i could get a specific answer about my situation. Is my phone done for?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you successfully s-off the phone?


----------



## jrmann91 (Nov 16, 2012)

No

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using RootzWiki


----------



## jrmann91 (Nov 16, 2012)

If i cant figure it out soon im just buying a new phone

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using RootzWiki


----------



## pprice520 (Jun 13, 2012)

i have the same problem today, any fix's?


----------

